# Mm2h



## londongdb (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi all,

What are your thoughts on this visa scheme MM2H?

It seems one of the more relaxed migration schemes I've seen anywhere in the world. Apart from the fixed bank deposits, where's the catch?

Graham from London


----------



## brandconsultantasia (Jan 18, 2011)

from what i can tell there isn't a catch. and now the exchange rate is even more in your favour!



londongdb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What are your thoughts on this visa scheme MM2H?
> 
> ...


----------



## up.north.expat (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi,

If you Google "Expat KL" you'll find a website that has a wealth of information, including a section on MM2H. 

Regards,

Up.North.Expat


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

The MM2H requires a pretty hefty financial commitment. What you get in return, mainly, is a visa that is up to 10 years. 

OTOH, you can live in Malaysia with a 90 day social visit pass, and just take a border run for a day, and stay forever. No financial commitment required. 

I lived for 2 years in Malaysia, never really thought that the MM2H offered that good of a value. Just my opinion!


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

The MM2H requires a pretty hefty financial commitment. What you get in return, mainly, is a visa that is up to 10 years. 

OTOH, you can live in Malaysia with a 90 day social visit pass, and just take a border run for a day, and stay forever. No financial commitment required. 

I lived for 2 years in Malaysia, never really thought that the MM2H offered that good of a value. Just my opinion!


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

Duplicate post - sorry


----------

